# mixing room: DEQ2496 or FBQ2496?



## giovio (Apr 10, 2008)

Dear all,

I have a mixing room in which I have to correct some frequencies. I did son room treatment to reduce reflections on medium-high frequencies but still I have some issues on the low end (standing waves).
At the moment I am using parametric equalization via a software plugin and the results are satisfactory but not very practical.
I've red on the forum that the FBQ can be an alternative.
For almost twice the price also the DEQ can do the job and something more.

Could you help me in the decision?

Thanks
Stefano

PS i can post a REW image if needed


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you have a powered subwoofer fed by a low-passed output, you can use the FBQ. If you have to use the EQ in the full-range signal chain, I’d use something than the FBQ. Can’t comment on the DEQ for that application, as I’ve never used it. There’s a sticky thread for “BFD Alternatives” that lists some options for good-quality outboard full-range equalizers. Basically, you want something that’s quiet and clean.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## giovio (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Wayne I have red the thread on BFD alternatives...
Is it correct what I have understood?: if I need to correct some lower frequencies is enough the FBQ, If I need also to work on high freq (and phase) could be better the DEQ.
Anyway I do not have a subwoofer it is not useful in mixing music with near field monitors, well, on first instance.
I know that would be better something quite and clean and probably would be even better an accurate room correction but as the sound engineer is not my job I am looking for a more economical solution but with a decent result.

My best regards
Stefano


----------

